
Verizon launches Yahoo Mobile phone service - altaaf_baatli
https://www.msn.com/en-us/finance/other/verizon-launches-yahoo-mobile-phone-service/ar-BB112SiY
======
weare138
> Verizon is launching a Yahoo-branded mobile phone service called Yahoo
> Mobile in an attempt to use consumers’ total apathy toward familiarity with
> the Yahoo brand

Why? To remind us how much we didn't like Yahoo to begin with or do they
figure consumers can't possibly have a worse opinion about the brand so
there's no way to go but up?

